# Automotive Photography meet



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

My friend and I decided that we should do a little car meet just to take some photos around 9 pm till well, till we finish ha ha. If anyone is free and interested in coming please send me a pm, or post here. Ill set a time around this week or weekend if there's enough people interested.

Here are some recent photos from tonight. More at my flickr of course.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My truck is to ugly, it'll break ur camera with its ugliness 

Nice pics


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Summertime I will hit you up for sure!


----------



## sexyrexy (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice pics! In the summer I may join you!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

let me know when your going next time, I ll join you guys.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I got a few people now, we're planning on going sunday after 9 pm

Heres another sample picture


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping with some more evo pics


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you do mini vans? Joking. Hahaha. We just got our new van. Going to miss the Charger 

I am now officially a "Family Man".

Lowered charger vs Mini Van how I've changed.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

man if you only you still had a charger eh, would be sick to have a picture of one


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot, heres the location of the next shoot which will be taking place around tomorrow night, probably late into the night, and only if it's not raining


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll take you up on it in the New Year... Once the motor's fixed


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Uhhgg.. my car just got stored. Driving my DD now... maybe early spring?


----------

